# playstation 2 to pc conversion



## cheesenrice (Apr 19, 2006)

is it possible to convert a pc case into a playstation 2


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

The PS2 is essentially a PC.

And you can put a PC into anything!
Look here
http://www.metku.net/index.html?sect=view&n=1&path=mods/whiskypc/index_eng


----------



## rogan (Mar 11, 2006)

Haha, that pc in a whisky bottle is awsome !


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

_Well, If that ain't the coolest thing I have ever seen. Inconspicuous and functional._


----------



## rogan (Mar 11, 2006)

go on then, have u got a link


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am not sure why you would want to do this, seems far too easy.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Put a PC into a Playstation2 then rig it to emulate PS2 games...

Not that I encourage emulators, as they are illegal, but it would be funny!


----------



## cyberoidx (Jan 11, 2006)

I dont think playstation TWO emulators exists out there... its only PS1

There seem to be no bios files for PS2 emulation.
So you cant do it that way.

Though you can load Linux on a PS2
http://www.google.com/search?client...on+2+install&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

And on an ipod... Ipodlinux.com

If it went my way, i would install linux on EVERYTHING out there.


----------

